
NASA Scientist Explains We Could Have Reached Mars in 1970s, Why We Didn't - Cozumel
https://www.inverse.com/article/20563-real-answer-is-mars-wasn-t-ready-for-sick-sideburns-on-70s-astronauts
======
JoeAltmaier
My father-in-law worked on the Rover project, a nuclear engine intended to get
us to Mars. In much less than 180 days because it wouldn't be a ballistic
orbit, it would be powered.

A test burn had a coolant problem (nothing wrong with the engine; the test
fixture coolant) and it melted down on the pad. They had to blow their budget
on cleanup, and Congress was de-funding space and they didn't get any more
money.

So sad.

